# ESTP ever date an ISTP female?



## DevilishGrin

Just curious how you all think this relationship might turn out, I am going to try it.. There is a certain ESTP friend of mine that has been growing on me lately and I think he might actually be quite perfect for me  I am not good at the whole feelings thing, but he seems to get that and is ok with it. Just seeing what experience or opinions any of you have had here. 
Thanks!


----------



## Parrot

DevilishGrin said:


> Just curious how you all think this relationship might turn out, I am going to try it.. There is a certain ESTP friend of mine that has been growing on me lately and I think he might actually be quite perfect for me  I am not good at the whole feelings thing, but he seems to get that and is ok with it. Just seeing what experience or opinions any of you have had here.
> Thanks!


I have seen several successful relationships of this type. Relationships where the only cognitive difference is E/I, have a strong cognitive foundation. You posted 'type 8' as your Enneatype, it looks like. Dating that ESTP should go well as long as your emotional cores and instinctual variants are compatible.


----------



## DevilishGrin

Drunk Parrot said:


> I have seen several successful relationships of this type. Relationships where the only cognitive difference is E/I, have a strong cognitive foundation. You posted 'type 8' as your Enneatype, it looks like. Dating that ESTP should go well as long as your emotional cores and instinctual variants are compatible.


Thank you for your input 
We seem very compatible so far.. I find a little humor in the fact that we are both commitaphobes and we have reached this point  I don't know what his enneatype is, all I know for sure is so far he's the first man I've met that can keep up with me


----------



## Parrot

DevilishGrin said:


> Thank you for your input
> We seem very compatible so far.. I find a little humor in the fact that we are both commitaphobes and we have reached this point  I don't know what his enneatype is, all I know for sure is so far he's the first man I've met that can keep up with me


One thing that would keep it fresh is neither pushing the other to be domesticated. Trying to move in together, mandating quality time, or demanding monogamy, before either are ready will lead to resentment. Sounds like both of you would prefer things to be very organic rather than structured.


----------



## DevilishGrin

Drunk Parrot said:


> One thing that would keep it fresh is neither pushing the other to be domesticated. Trying to move in together, mandating quality time, or demanding monogamy, before either are ready will lead to resentment. Sounds like both of you would prefer things to be very organic rather than structured.


I love your choice of words, I joke all the time about how I am no good at being domestic. You pretty much nailed it otherwise, great advice that I will certainly keep in mind!


----------



## DevilishGrin

:blushed:


----------



## Parrot

DevilishGrin said:


> I love your choice of words, I joke all the time about how I am no good at being domestic. You pretty much nailed it otherwise, great advice that I will certainly keep in mind!


Thank you. I created this poll and I'm curious as to how you'd answer: http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/720994-would-you-rather-loved-understood.html


----------



## wanderlusts

DevilishGrin said:


> Just curious how you all think this relationship might turn out, I am going to try it.. There is a certain ESTP friend of mine that has been growing on me lately and I think he might actually be quite perfect for me  I am not good at the whole feelings thing, but he seems to get that and is ok with it. Just seeing what experience or opinions any of you have had here.
> Thanks!



It's not the same thing - but I have a close friend who is an ISTP and we get along famously. We always appreciate how well we get along because neither of us are fans of the clingy stuff, have no shame when it comes to anything illegal, and laugh at things that most people would find offensive. I honestly noticed our compatibility when me, her and our 2 enfp friends all spent 10 days together at the beach, especialllly when it came to the matter of giving space. One friend got pissed at her for wanting to just be alone on her computer for 2 days straight while I was just sitting there laughing at the fact she sat in the bedroom all day. My ISTP friend is probably the one person I know who is least likely to judge me, and she's said the same. 

Totally rootin for ya! STP types kick ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

DevilishGrin said:


> Just curious how you all think this relationship might turn out, I am going to try it.. There is a certain ESTP friend of mine that has been growing on me lately and I think he might actually be quite perfect for me  I am not good at the whole feelings thing, but he seems to get that and is ok with it. Just seeing what experience or opinions any of you have had here.
> Thanks!


It can be magical and maddening *smirks* If you two can communicate after the WHAM BAM phase...it can be awesome! His work schedule is the only thing that usually causes problems. I would add more but, I am short on time. Here is a link for an ESTP and ISTP relationship thread- the exception is the genders are flipped. 
http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temperament-forum-creators/629170-estp-female-istp-male.html

P.S. You might get more of a response if you tag this thread in the ISTP and ESTP forums also : )


----------



## Saturnian Devil

I have never dated an ESTP, but I'm dating a fellow ISTP so it's probably somewhat similar. We both don't really care much for talking about feelings, give each other space, and everything occurs organically. Whatever conflict arises (yes, I do get annoyed at him here and there), it is usually resolved quickly without grudges. Between the two of us, though, I'm more assertive due to having an 8 in my trifix.

As for you and the ESTP you're interested in, I think you'll be alright. Although both types are quite similar, one is usually much more social than the other. This can be good or bad depending on the maturity of both individuals.

Either way, I wish you luck if you choose to go for the ESTP guy. I see that inferior Fe poking through so I know you're smitten. Weird feeling, ain't it?


----------

